# Luck Needed to Find New Hybrids



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

> Stephen Johnson, sales manager at Saturn of Jackson, said his dealership on Friday received its first 2008 VUE Green Line, a hybrid SUV.
> A customer came in Saturday morning, bought the vehicle and left him wishing he could get more.
> "It wasn't even on the lot 24 hours. The demand is real high on them. I've got a list of customers waiting on those trucks. I'll take every one I can get," Johnson said.


The schmucks at GM need to wake the hell up and start listening to their customers.


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

lol the schmucks at GM... they really need to roll over and die so we can get on with building an EV world without their dumb comments... experts my ***...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Companies like GM have all the leadership if an old brick wall. They stand tall and firm, and ultimately are usually in our way. I would not really want to see GM file for chapter11, but it would be nice if small fry like us could get some recognition that we are able to make a difference too. As it stands right now, the big companies are getting all the tax breaks just to stay afloat selling the same crap as 50 years ago.


----------

